# [MOD] Aroma, D2VZW ONLY! TS Modem Chooser (New K1 Modem Added)



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]TS Modem Chooser[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]November 20, 2012[/background]

*Update:* New K1 Modem added!!!!

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Ok, so this is a bit superfluous, but I'm putting it out anyway. It's for folks who switch between radios trying to see which is better. It has all of Invisiblek's recovery flashable modems in it plus an Aroma Installer to choose between them. Nothing fancy, gets the job done just as well as the individual zips. Just makes the whole thing a one-flash process.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Honestly, I was just screwing with Aroma and said why the hell not when I made this. It's just here for those who want it.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Shoutouts[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Invisiblek pulled the radios and made the flashables. I just wrote the Aroma parts. He gets major props for the radios.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*To Discuss the Radios:*[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Go to Invisiblek's thread, I'm not going to be able to help you with that. The link is here: [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]http://rootzwiki.com...very-flashable/[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*Download*[/background]
https://www.dropbox.com/s/43wa5ikpdvm8jqf/TS_d2vzw_Modem_Installer-K1.zip


----------



## oconnell84 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice work! Thanks. I'll give this a try since I've been doing that since I flashed.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

wrong link OP


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> wrong link OP


haha wow ur right! Just fixed it. Good call lol


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Do these install rpms as well. I haven't tried yet

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Do these install rpms as well. I haven't tried yet
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


No just the modems.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Just updated the program with the new K1 modem added. It seems to be getting good reviews so far.


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Is it possible to program the new modem or phone to re-activate it. I am in a rural area, encountered this on the X but if you were on a stock rom, you could enter numbers and activate that way. Is that possible with the sgs3?


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

griz.droidx said:


> Is it possible to program the new modem or phone to re-activate it. I am in a rural area, encountered this on the X but if you were on a stock rom, you could enter numbers and activate that way. Is that possible with the sgs3?


So you're talking about re-activating ur phone? At least w this installer u certainly don't need to do that. Changing the modem doesn't affect ur phones activation in any way. As for reactivating it if u wipe ur phone and Odin back to stock that should do the trick. Honestly I'm not sure cuz I've never needed to do this before. If ur radio is still working y do u need to reactivate it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

